# [gelöst] Druckprobleme mit USB

## Karsten1973

Hallo,

hab meinen Kyocera FS 820 bisher über eine Parallel-Kabel angeschlossen. Damit ist es jetzt vorbei, ich muss ein USB-Kabel nutzen. Das klappt unter Linux nicht (Windows geht hingegen). 

Ich vermute, dass der Fehler hier liegt:

 *Quote:*   

> Sep 11 21:09:50 [kernel] [53340.968028] usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
> 
> Sep 11 21:09:50 [kernel] [53341.161287] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0482, idProduct=0010
> 
> Sep 11 21:09:50 [kernel] [53341.161290] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
> ...

 

Cups kann den Drucker jedenfalls nicht finden. 

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

----------

## Karsten1973

Google hat mich noch auf etwas gestoßen, was vielleicht auch Quelle des Problems ist:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost rules.d # hal-device | grep -i kyocera
> 
>   printer.description = 'Kyocera Mita FS-820'  (string)
> 
>   printer.vendor = 'Kyocera'  (string)
> ...

 

----------

## tuam

 *Karsten1973 wrote:*   

> Cups kann den Drucker jedenfalls nicht finden. 

 

Cups 1.4.4? Dann lass den usblp aus dem Kernel weg - cups benutzt inzwischen libusb.

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Karsten1973

Hi Daniel,

danke für den Tipp. Leider kann ich gerade den Kernel nicht kompilieren (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6421467.html#6421467) - vielleicht hast du ja auch dort eine Idee woran es liegt.

----------

## Josef.95

Karsten, die wichtigste Info hast du vergessen, um welche cups Version geht es genau?

Wenn du >=cups-1.4 verwendest könntest du das usblp Modul alternativ auch in die  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf aufnehmen statt es aus dem Kernel zu nehmen. (ist sogar schon ein vorbereiteter Eintrag vorhanden der nur auskommentiert werden müsste)

Doch beachte das dies erst ab cups-1.4 nötig ist, bei cups-1.3 wird das usblp Modul hingegen benötigt.

Also bitte erst mal schauen was für eine cups Version verwendet wird  :Wink: 

----------

## Karsten1973

Ich habe Cups 1.4.4 - und seitdem wohl auch das Problem. Das mit der Blacklist probiere ich mal, danke für den Tipp!

----------

## Karsten1973

Das mit der Blacklist geht vermutlich nur, wenn man als Modul kompiliert hat. Hab ich aber nicht. Ich musste auf den aktuellen Kernel umsteigen und kompiliere ihn gerade mit folgendem Set:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost linux # cat .config | grep PRINT
> 
> CONFIG_PRINTK=y
> 
> CONFIG_PRINTER=y
> ...

 

Mal sehen, obs läuft.

----------

## Karsten1973

Es läuft, aber nur so halb. Der Drucker wird jetzt von Cups erkannt. Aber der Druck ist irgendwie doof...   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> %!
> 
> __userdict dup(\004)cvn{}put (\004\004)cvn{}put
> ...

 

(Die Unterstriche werden nicht gedruckt, sie sollen nur die Formatierung des Ausrucks (LF ohne CR) verdeutlichen)

Vermutlich ein Treiberproblem. Aber das ist genau der Treiber, der früher ging! Ich hab außerdem mal den vom Hersteller angebotenen Treiber probiert, selbes Eergebnis. Was ist denn nun los? Braucht man für Cups 1.4 auch neue Treiber?

----------

## tuam

Welche Treiber in welcher Version benutzt Du?

Hast Du den Drucker mal gelöscht und neu installieren lassen?

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Karsten1973

Ja, mehrfach habe ich das. An Druckertreibern habe ich den von Linuxprinting empfohlenen und zweitbesten für den FS-800 (fs-820 gibt es dort nicht) probiert, sowie für den fs-1000; bei beiden meint Google, sie würden passen.

Aktuell habe ich gerade  *Quote:*   

> Kyocera F-820 Foomatic/ljetplus (recommended) (grayscale, 2-sided printing)

 

Davor: 

Jetzt habe ich nochmal neu gebootet, den Drucker entfernt und mit dem Standardtreiber installiert:

 *Quote:*   

> Frei - "Filter "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip" for printer "Kyocera_FS-820" not available: No such file or directory"

 

Im Fehlerprotokoll findet sich:

 *Quote:*   

> E [12/Sep/2010:10:59:52 +0200] Filter "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip" for printer "Kyocera_FS-820" not available: No such file or directory
> 
> E [12/Sep/2010:10:59:58 +0200] Unable to execute /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip: No such file or directory
> 
> E [12/Sep/2010:10:59:58 +0200] [Job 1006] Unable to start filter "foomatic-rip" - No such file or directory.
> ...

 

----------

## Karsten1973

So, gelöst. Es musste Gutenprint installiert werden. Warum ist cups davon eigentlich nicht abhängig?

----------

## bas89

Ich glaub, weil man Gutenprint nur für viele, aber nicht alle Drucker braucht. Ich brauche Paket auch nicht.

----------

